
Mahout, There It Is Open Source Algorithms Remake Overstock.com - narad
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/12/mahout/
======
swapnilt
Mahout is still very nascent and I am not sure how many companies are using it
in production. Recommendations impact is something very difficult to measure
and hence no benchmarking can be made in this respect. Unlike Overstock, I
don't expect many ecommerce companies putting their own development effort
into building a solution from Mahout. They'd rather purchase a solution where
they can rely on support for a fragile open source project

